# no veo un pijo



## Dymn

Hallo,

¿Hay alguna expresión coloquial para decir que no ves nada (p.ej. que no lo puedes leer porque la letra es demasiada pequeña)? Yo diría "_ich sehe gar nichts_" pero me gustaría una frase hecha si la hay.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Tonerl

unas sugerencias:

_*sehr schlecht sehen
fast blind sein *_
no ver un pijo
ver muy mal
no ver tres en un burro
no ver ni torta


----------



## bwprius

Hallo

Wenn ich die Frage richtig verstehe, suchst du nach einer möglichst redewendeartigen deutschen Entsprechung des spanischen Ausdrucks "no ver un pijo" o "no ver tres en un burro" o "no ver ni una mierda" o "no ver un carajo".

*Du bist so blind wie ein Maulwurf!

Hast du Tomaten auf den Augen*, dass du das nicht siehst?

Mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein.


----------



## Tonerl

bwprius said:


> _*Wenn ich die Frage richtig verstehe*_, suchst du nach einer möglichst redewendeartigen deutschen Entsprechung des spanischen Ausdrucks "no ver un pijo"



Im Gegensatz zu mir: _*Richtig verstanden !

no ver un pijo:
sehr schlecht sehen
fast blind sein 

no ver un pijo:
blind wie ein Maulwurf sein (expresión coloquial )
Tomaten auf den Augen haben (expresión coloquial )

die Hand vor den Augen nicht  sehen (können)
Man sieht die Hand vor den Augen nicht (expresión coloquial )*_


----------



## Alemanita

Yo lo conozco como "no veo un pito" (cuando de repente se apaga la luz o la lamparita es muy débil o hay neblina, o cuando la gente me tapa la vista ... pero no cuando la letra es muy chiquitita) y ya sé, lo dijo una monja ...
Pero en alemán no se me ocurre ningún equivalente.
Hier ist es stockduster / stockfinster (cuando no hay luz).
Man kann ja die Hand vor Augen nicht sehen (cuando hay neblina o está completamente oscuro).
Dafür brauche ich /brauchste/ braucht man ja 'ne Lupe, so klein ist das gedruckt.

En fin, como ya lo decía mi abuelita - depende del contexto.


----------



## kunvla

"*No veo un pijo*" - _Ich sehe einen Scheißdreck_.

Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

kunvla said:


> "*No veo un pijo*" - _Ich sehe einen Scheißdreck_.
> 
> Saludos,



Das ist nicht idiomatisch, tut mir leid. So spricht kein deutscher Muttersprachler.
"Ich + Verb + einen Scheißdreck" = das mache ich ganz bestimmt nicht!


----------



## kunvla

kunvla said:


> "*No veo un pijo*" - _Ich sehe einen Scheißdreck_.





Alemanita said:


> Das ist nicht idiomatisch, tut mir leid. So spricht kein deutscher Muttersprachler.


Das ist eine Übersetzung aus dem Englischen (*Stadt der Toten: Roman*), die der deutsche Übersetzer Michael Krug für Wilhem Heyne Verlag gemacht hat. Die deutsche Übersetzerin Bianca Güth (*Unter Verschluss: Thriller*) und der deutsche Übersetzer Patrick Baumann (*Yaccubs Fluch: Thriller*) verkürzen es zu "Ich sehe einen Scheiß".

Saludos,


----------



## kunvla

_Ich sehe nicht einmal einen winzigen Punkt, Fleck, Kleks_...

Saludos,


----------



## bwprius

_Ich sehe nicht einmal einen winzigen Punkt
Ich sehe nicht einmal einen winzigen Fleck
Ich sehe nicht einmal einen winzigen Kleks_

Wenn man die obigen Sätze in die Exakt-Google-Suche eingibt, erhält man jeweils 0 Treffer.

Aber nicht nur Google kennt diese vermeintlichen Redewendungen nicht. Auch mir sind sie gänzlich unbekannt. Weshalb sie als Vorschläge für die Übersetzung des Ausdrucks "no ver un pijo" nicht taugen. Und dies sagen, außer mir, vermutlich (nicht nur alemanita und Tonerl, sondern) alle Muttersprachler des Forums.

Übliche und sprichwörtliche Übersetzungen sind auf jeden Fall Wendungen wie:



Tonerl said:


> Im Gegensatz zu mir: _*Richtig verstanden !
> blind wie ein Maulwurf sein (expresión coloquial )
> Tomaten auf den Augen haben (expresión coloquial )
> die Hand vor den Augen nicht  sehen (können)*_


----------



## kunvla

bwprius said:


> _Ich sehe nicht einmal einen winzigen Punkt
> Ich sehe nicht einmal einen winzigen Fleck
> Ich sehe nicht einmal einen winzigen Kleks_
> 
> Wenn man die obigen Sätze in die Exakt-Google-Suche eingibt, erhält man jeweils 0 Treffer.


Una búsqueda a bote pronto en Google da por ejemplo:

• _Ich sehe nicht mal einen winzigen Punkt_.
[*Seewölfe - Piraten der Weltmeere 198: Der Schwarze Pirat*]

_• Ich kann nicht einmal mehr die Falltür erkennen. Nicht einmal einen winzigen Punkt_.
[*Labyrinth der Puppen: Thriller*]

_• Selbst die Flugsicherung konnte nicht einmal einen klitzekleinen Punkt auf ihrem Radar ausmachen_. 
[*Gelbbauchunke stoppt Bebauung des Bahnhofsplatzes*]
_
• Es gab nur den Horizont aus Wasser um ihn herum und nicht mal einen kleinen Punkt Land, den er mit den Augen fixieren und auf den er zu schwimmen konnte_.
[*Tödliche Verführung: Psychothriller*]

En resumen: Quien busca siempre encuentra.

Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

kunvla said:


> En resumen:* Quien busca siempre encuentra*.



 ... und sei es auch nur der klitzekleinste Splitter im Auge des Bruders.

Saludos


----------



## kunvla

Alemanita said:


> ... und sei es auch nur der klitzekleinste Splitter im Auge des Bruders.


So is es!

Saludos,


----------

